# sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 fails to compile

## maverick6664

Hi,

  Today I did "emerge -DNu world" as usual, but net-tools won't compile with a trivial error.   It's

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -march=core2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ec_hw.o ec_hw.c

ec_hw.c:24: error: 'NULL' undeclared here (not in a function)

make[1]: *** [ec_hw.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

ax25.c: In function 'AX25_sprint':

ax25.c:76: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'AX25_print' differ in signedness

ax25.c: In function 'AX25_input':

ax25.c:87: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'
```

I have another box (32bit), and it has also the same problem.   I suspect this should be a bug....or am I doing anything wrong?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Koboneil

Same here (x86).

There is already a bug report : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282555

----------

## vincent-

Same problem with the same error message, but in spanish  :Razz: 

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o econet.o econet.c

ec_hw.c:24: error: ‘NULL’ no se declaró aquí (no en una función)

make[1]: *** [ec_hw.o] Error 1
```

I'm using amd64

----------

## figueroa

Me too, x86, same error.  I masked the file and got on with business.

----------

